# Faelan's very first JWW leg and Std too :)



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He q'd in preferred JWW today on a course designed to bring bars down, fun to run but watching open with a similar course have so few bars remaining up made me think outside the box. He was running so fast I actually stopped him on course to collect himself but let him have his head on the course closing 4 jumps. He was applauded any people were actually lined up to compliment his 'go' response. 2nd place but mostly no knocked bars 
... what a good boy he is.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Faelan! Congratulations, sounds like you had a super fun day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooooo hooooo great job Faelan! (and Sharon!)


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wonderful job! That first leg is the best! Are you showing again tomorrow?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Faelan's going to be one of those dogs with too many letters behind his name to count! Congrats on a leg towards a new title!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Wonderful job! That first leg is the best! Are you showing again tomorrow?


No, I pick up Ms Towhee tomorrow and Faelan is in a fun field trial. Now that he is leaving bars up (knock wood) we may start back to backs, but I still have lots of jump work ahead. But he kept the bars up this morning and that's a great start


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I almost forgot your fun field day was this weekend. Have fun!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan's first NAP Q was also today. 1st place. He really did well today and his instructors got to see him being successful too. Good boy squared. 2 toys, 2 rosettes and one happy person with her dog.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo! Well done Sharon and Faelan.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Your day got even better!!! Congrats on the Qs, the ribbon and the toys! Enjoy!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon congrats to you both... When you pick up Ms Towhee... will you see some puppies?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

@Michelle,

Probably not  Ms Towhee will be coming to the Fun Field Trial with Barb & Mike's crew ( they have 5 entered). I doubt if Barb will be bringing such young pups to the training grounds.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Photos of Faelan with his ribbons & toys (from Facebook an my phone)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, congratulations on TWO q's!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He is so freaking handsome Sharon!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations! Love the pictures of your handsome boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> He is so freaking handsome Sharon!


Thanks  I looked at the photos and wished I had groomed him up after his last Hunt Test LOL; he is only 65 pounds at 23 1/2 inches tail but his coat makes him look heavier - but then I love his coat


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Great job and what a good looking boy, Love that smile of his!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, you guys!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOO HOO a "double Q". That is awesome! 

Congratulations. He looks so nice with his ribbons.


----------

